# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό F&U] Ένδειξη "DF" σε φορητό κλιματιστικό κατά την θέρμανση

## panagiotis80

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω ενα φορητό κλιματιστικό 12000 btu, μοντέλο F & U PA-120. 
Το κλιματιστικό διαθέτει έναν μεγάλο σωλήνα για την έξοδο του θερμού ή ψυχρού αέρα, ο οποίος έχει τοποθετηθεί στο παράθυρο με το δικό του σύστημα που είχε.
Λοιπόν, ενώ στην ψύξη λειτουργεί κανονικά για όση ώρα το δουλεύω, στην θέρμανση και μετά από 12 λεπτά ακριβώς βγάζει στην μικρή οθονούλα του την ένδειξη "DF" και σταματάει ο συμπιεστής και ο ανεμιστήρας (δεν βγάζει καθόλου αέρα.) Nα σημειώσω οτι σταματάει προτού πιάσει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία (Το έχω ρυθμίσει στους 27 και σταματάει στους 19 ή 20).
Μετά από 7-8 λεπτά ξεκινάει πάλι μόνο του και μετά από 12 λεπτά ακριβώς ξανασταματάει πάλι με την ίδια ένδειξη και το πράγμα συνεχίζεται σε κάθε κύκλο παύσης και λειτουργίας.
Έχω ελένξει μήπως έχει μπει κάποιος χρονοδιακόπτης ή λειτουργία sleep αλλά είναι όλα οκ.
Δυστυχώς στο manual δεν βρήκα καμία ένδειξη για το df.
Καμιά ιδέα παιδιά;

----------


## nyannaco

Defrost?

----------


## panagiotis80

> Defrost?


Αυτό υποθέτω κι εγώ αλλά γιατί το κάνει ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ; Συγκεκριμένα κάθε 12 λεπτά. Παρ' όλα αυτά αν το κλείσω και το ξανανοίξω συνεχίζει πάλι άλλα 12 λεπτά μέχρι να το ξανακάνει κ.ο.κ.

----------


## xsterg

εγω να ρωτησω κατι αλλο. ποιος ο λογος να χρησιμοποιησει καποιος φορητο κλιματιστικο?

----------

